# Refrigerator Condenser based Fog Chiller



## SpookySteve (Jul 30, 2008)

have come up with a way to use my water fountain chilling unit or any other AC condensing unit that uses a refrigerant. (See this thread on the other forum for other ideas http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/68806-i-want.html)

This is my brainstorm and may not be completely accurate but should get some more ideas flowing.

1. Make several copper coils about 2" in dia out whatever dia the condenser uses and about 25 feet in length. 
2. Place the coils inside of several 2-3 foot lengths of 3" dia pipe. 
3. You could then connect the pipes together to form a compact "S" shape. 
Note: The heat exchanger construction is based on the chiller design found on the Vile Things website Fog Chiller - Part 2 except that this version must be made from all copper tubing that has been soldered together to ensure that the refrigerant is contained and that there are no leaks. Do not use plastic or rubber to connect the coils together as the website suggests.
4. The copper coils would all be connected together and then connected to the output and input of a refrigerator condenser unit. This way the coils inside of the pipes will function like the ones in your home AC unit in the attic. Warm air gets blow across them, in this case warm fog from the fog machine, and gets cooled down. 
In this design the AC condenser from my drinking fountain chiller would cool the refrigerant and pipe it to the coils inside of the pipes. The fog would come out of a fogger into an expansion chamber then thru the pipe and be cooled by the copper coils, which are continuously cooled by the AC condenser.

The only thing with working with an AC condenser is that you do not want to cut it open and release the refrigerant into the atmosphere. You could probably take it to an AC service company and have them take the refrigerant out for you. You would then build your system and then have the same AC service company recharge the system for you. You now have a closed loop cooling system that requires no water, ice or dry ice just electricity.


----------



## spikegomez (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow that is a great thing to have one, that is a great idea for a Fog Chiller, thanks for sharing us that to us. Ukf8001axx


----------



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Im trying to conquer this as we speak. Starting with a mini-freg system, might have to go with the AC unit. Trying to find a way to bring the fog directly into or behind the blower/exchange. I think with all the great knowledge on the forums this will work!! HH


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you going to insulate the 3" pipe that the copper runs through?


----------

